# Some questions about Oberon covers



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had my Kindle since the last week in January and I love it so much.  I'm on my second skin, but I have not yet purchased a cover, I'm pretty handy with the sewing machine so I've made myself some covers.  I've read so much about the Oberons, and I have just a couple of questions that I haven't really seen addressed anywhere.  I've really been looking at these covers but this is a lot of money to me, and I want to be sure it's something I'll love (as much as everybody else seems to!)

These covers look like they are pretty "thick".  Do they add a lot of weight to the Kindle?  When I read, I prefer to fold back the front cover and  I leave it folded back a lot of the time.  Is it hard to hold in one hand when it's folded open like that?  And regarding the folding back part, over a period of time does the leather become worn in that area that is being folded open and closed, open and closed?  Do the covers with the design only on the front fold back easier than the ones with overall designs?

I carry an average size purse, and with my handmade cover on my Kindle, I can slip it into my purse pretty easily.  Would I be able to do that with it in an Oberson cover?  I know this is a difficult question to answer since no one knows the size of my purse, but my purse is not REALLY large, but I can still slip my small case in it.  

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't have an Oberon but I am also curious about the answers to your questions. If I may add one: What do they look like inside? I don't see an inside picture on their website.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I always fold my Oberon cover back when I read.  It doesn't seem heavy at all to me.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

When I first received my Oberon cover, it was heavier than I thought it would be. However, it's not so heavy that I find it bothersome. For those who really want to keep the weight to a minimum, Oberons might not be the best choice. I have the Dragonfly Pond cover, front design only, and it folds back nearly flat. It's only a couple of weeks old. It stays folded back most of the time, and there are absolutely no creses in the spine because of this. It's very comfortable to hold folded back. It also fits easily in all my purses, though I'm paranoid about doing so until I order a slip cover. Until then, I use a ziplock bag.

My camera battery is dead, or else I'd post a few pics. The inside opposite the Kindle has a thick felt strip about the size of the Kindle's screen that protects the screen from scratches. At the bottom, there's a small pocket that's big enough for business cards or a small sheet of paper. There are bigger pockets on either side of the cover, but I don't think I'd ever use them unless it's for something temporary.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm curious, why do you feel you need something over the Oberon when you place it in your purse?  Are you afraid the Kindle will slip out, or get damaged in your purse?  It seems the Oberon cover would be thick enough to protect it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Actually, all of these questions have been addressed multiple times, but given that there's probably a thousand plus Oberon related threads on this board, I can see where it might be difficult to find answers! LOL

Here's a recent thread on the bending the cover back/possible wear issue: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20329.0.html

You're going to hear from a lot of people that Oberons are perfect in every way. For many, that seems to be the case, and they have no regrets over purchasing one. But for some, myself included, the Oberons turn out to be an expensive mistake. Which case you choose is VERY personal, and you want to know what your preferences are before you spend the money on one.

My Oberon was 9.6 ounces in weight--that nearly doubled the K2's weight. Some people don't care. For me, that was a problem; my hands and arms would get tired using the Kindle in the case. It was fabulously protected in there, but that did me no good when I found I was removing the K2 from the Oberon just to read it. Interestingly, when I gave the case to a friend, I didn't tell her that was one of the main reasons I was no longer using it. A few months after she took it, she was complaining about the weight as well, and is contemplating a different cover.

It was also very thick, at least doubling the overall thickness of the Kindle. Here's an example photo, Kindle in the Oberon to the left (on the right is a Kindle sleeve by another company):










I never found it particularly hard to hold with the cover folded back; however, I was one who did experience a significant amount of wear on both the inside and outside of the spine from folding the cover back. Given that I only used the cover for three months, I was disappointed in how visible the wearing had become. Mine was a front only design (Dragonfly Pond); in some cases the overall designs may show less damage. Images in the linked thread show wear on a Roof of Heaven design.

The Oberon case was both wider and taller than other cases I've used. There were purses that I had that it didn't fit into, but my current case does. Additionally, mine seemed prone to being scratched easily, so I had to use a secondary bag to protect it from other things I was carrying. Others have had no issues--different leathers? Different dyes producing a harder surface? I have no idea; all I know is that mine was forever being scuffed by minor things, and for the price tag, I was disappointed in that performance.

I loved it for certain things; it absolutely was as protective as they claim in every way. Mine fell both onto tile and concrete while in the Oberon and sustained absolutely NO damage. You know it's sturdy when you first pick it up, there's never any doubt about that! The design was attractive, the interior was simple (I had mine done without the wool pad due to allergies), and the Kindle fit snugly into the corners without being difficult to either insert or remove.

Again, the case you choose to use on a daily basis is a very personal decision. Only you can decide what your priorities are--the looks, the weight, the durability, the system used to support the Kindle (corners/hinges/velcro/rails). All of these things can be a factor. Personally, when I added everything up, I wished I hadn't spent the money on the Oberon.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> I'm curious, why do you feel you need something over the Oberon when you place it in your purse? Are you afraid the Kindle will slip out, or get damaged in your purse? It seems the Oberon cover would be thick enough to protect it.


Were you referring to my post? I'm just kinda funny about keeping my things pristine clean, lol. I'm paranoid that my Oberon might get pen/pencil marks, or scratches. Plus, with three small kids, I never know what might get thrown in my purse (gum, candy, you name it). I feel my Kindle is well protected, I'm just trying to protect my expensive cover as well! =)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You mean that gunk that always finds it way to the bottom of your bag?  I have ordered one of eliteeshi's homemade sleeves for this purpose - to protect the oberon.  Silly isnt it, we keep adding all these extra layers of protection in order to protect the thing that protects the kindle that protects the oberon, that protects the sleeve......where will it end!

I think the best protection for the kindle and oberon is to have a specific bag for it, like the BB bag.  They fit beautifully into the travel size bag and I read somewhere on this forum that they could almost hear the cover snuggling into its BB bag.  But carrying two bags isnt really practical and you may even forget you have two bags and leave one behind.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes Mandy, I was talking to you.  Thanks for your reply.....I sure understand about the 3 kids.  I raised 3 myself and now have 2 grandchildren, so I know about the messes!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Victoria, thanks for your informative reply, I appreciate you taking the time to tell me all of that.  A lot of your thoughts are things that I've thought of also, but it's good to hear someone say them, someone who has a basis for their statements!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pens, bottle of water, soda or whatever you have in the bag could get to the kindle where the Oberon isn't on the top, bottom and one side.  That's why I use another completely closed bag before I put it in my pocket book or tote bag.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Victoria.

I have resisted the Oberon since I bought my K2 last Fall, mainly for money reasons. But also because I think that if I bought one, then I'd want something else, etc. So far I have bought a BB bag (which I love) and two different skins. If I got an Oberon I would need a bigger BB. Then Oberon or Decal Girl or BB will come out with new designs and I'll see something I like better. 

Maybe since I've been reading my K2 with no cover for so long, I wouldn't like reading it in a cover. I'll continue to think about it.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I just got my Oberon a couple weeks ago (or a week ago maybe?) and I love it. It's actually not as thick as I expected, at least when folding it back. It folds back much easier than I expected. I'm not sure how to describe this, but when it's folded back, you can also slip your hand inside the "pocket" on the front cover (now in the back after you've folded it back) to hold it. This is pretty comfy.  

I have a Vera Bradley Bowler, and the large interior zipper pocket holds it perfectly.  I am super happy with my Oberon. If you get one and aren't happy with it, there are usually tons of people here looking to buy one. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my Oberons; I have 2: daVinci in Saddle and Roof of Heaven in blue; I also have a Journal cover, Tree of Life, in saddle that I've had for over ten years; I haven't babied it in any way and it's still beautiful; 

With the daVinci cover being less ornate, the smoother areas of leather can show "scratches", but I often apply the Cadillac leather stuff that they recommend and it rubs right out. With the more tooled leather, scratches aren't a problem.

The Oberon adds a little weight, but not really noticeable to me; 
The handbag I'm using now is about 13" x 13"; I carry a lot of stuff and my Kindle w/ the Oberon fits just fine; I don't put anything else around it in my purse, but keep my pens in a separate compartment.

There's a little "pocket" (not really a pocket, but I don't know how to describe it) that holds a plastic "stiffener" to make the Oberon more protective and a lot of people tuck their hand inside it to hold the Kindle; the cover folds back easily with no problem. 

The only drawback to the Oberon, in my opinion, doesn't really have to do with the Oberon itself, but with what light to use with it; the thing I love about the m-edge is the light system w/ the e-luminator 2 light; I haven't really found a light I love yet (tried the Mighty Bright, Kandle & Verilux), but that's a different thread; there are a lot of things written about lights in other threads on these boards. I'm waiting impatiently to try the Octovo Kindle light reviewed in the Kindleboard blog, when it comes out later this month.

As others have written, if you end up not liking the cover, you can always sell it on Kindleboards, but if you read most the threads, people are pretty happy with their Oberons. Your cover is a really personal choice; if there's something you love and can afford it, I say go for it; the people at Oberon are really wonderful and I like to give them my business. 

Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Very interesting points made in these posts. I will give some of my personal experiences/observations. I was the one who asked that question about bending back the Oberon. Regardless of what anyone says, leather bent backwards will make it's own crease lines. I don't like those crease lines. I don't like bending books back and I surely didn't like bending my Oberon case back. Personal preference, I guess.

The Da Vinci (saddle) is one that I have. The leather is so smooth that it would mar easily. Someone posted photos of the scratch marks around the clasp. I have an aversion to mars and scratches, stains and fingerprints. So, I prefer to enclose my Oberon in something protective - a sleeve, a drawstring, a BorsaBella bag (which I haven't received yet). If I didn't something in which to enclose the Oberon, I made sure it went into a separate area in my briefcase or handbag to avoid anything marring the surface, or staining it. 

Celtic Hounds (wine) is my other Oberon and I daresay nothing will mar that surface - it's heaving embellished and hardly any smooth surfaces. Wine color was much darker than Saddle, so it shouldn't mar or stain. The two covers are so completely different, but I will still treat both with the care I think they deserve, given the price I paid for them. 

I have an M-Edge that is much thicker than my Oberons. I have a Javo-Edge sleeve that is thinner than the Kindle! I have them all for different purposes. 

As for the weight and thickness, I have two disabled hands and am unable to hold thin things like paper, or a pencil. My one fear of buying a Kindle was how thin it was. I knew I would not be able to hold it. When it was given to me as a gift, I knew my fear was valid. I immediately bought a case (M-Edge), but it was way too floppy I couldn't hold it like a book unless both sides were supported. Then I was introduced to the Oberons and that was it. 

For me and my disability, the Oberons are great! They have weight because they are a good quality leather, which protects the Kindle, so I spent $10 and bought the Book Gem - fabulous device and I use it daily. It frees my hands from having to hold anything! 

Everything is personal choice, weigh all your options, and go with what makes you happy! Shopping and deciding is such fun!!! I'm now contemplating my third Oberon case and 2nd BorsaBella bag! Oy!


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> I've had my Kindle since the last week in January and I love it so much. I'm on my second skin, but I have not yet purchased a cover, I'm pretty handy with the sewing machine so I've made myself some covers. I've read so much about the Oberons, and I have just a couple of questions that I haven't really seen addressed anywhere. I've really been looking at these covers but this is a lot of money to me, and I want to be sure it's something I'll love (as much as everybody else seems to!)
> 
> These covers look like they are pretty "thick". Do they add a lot of weight to the Kindle? When I read, I prefer to fold back the front cover and I leave it folded back a lot of the time. Is it hard to hold in one hand when it's folded open like that? And regarding the folding back part, over a period of time does the leather become worn in that area that is being folded open and closed, open and closed? Do the covers with the design only on the front fold back easier than the ones with overall designs?
> 
> ...


PG4003
Here's my take on the Oberon covers.
They are very elegant. They should be, considering the embossed leather patterns. This can't help but make it the most attractive cover. The leather is thick, which certainly adds protection to the Kindle wrapped inside. As for the flexing and folding of the spine, regardless of what others have said, it just does not fold back as flat or easily as the Amazon Kindle cover. I haven't had mine that long, so can't answer as to the creasing of the spine, although I would assume that after time, it will show something on the leather in that area. Now, the real difference in my opinion is the weight. There is no doubt the kindle is heavier wrapped in the Oberon than say the Amazon Kindle cover. The Amazon cover is much thinner, and the dimensions are virtually the same as the Kindle. So, if total weight is a concern, and is an annoyance while reading, I would stay away from the Oberon. I have an Amazon cover, and it really is much more comfortable reading it in that cover, than the Oberon. No doubt in my mind the Oberon is a beautiful cover and protects the best, however, it is much more pleasant reading with the Amazon cover, or with the Kindle naked.

I think I would use the Amazon cover at times when I planned to read for long periods. If I were to be traveling around with the Kindle I would put it in the Oberon for the added protection.

That's my take, for what its worth.
Fuzzy9uy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My Oberon covers are not heavy, but I use (and recommend) setting your kindle on something so that you can read hands free.  I use a peeramid pillow, but there are a number of books stands  (including the Gem mentioned).  I like the pillow, since I don't read at a table usually but either lying on the sofa or in bed.  Amanda Crawford Designs has just come out with a kindle/nook book buddy pillow, but I haven't tried that one.  It's at www.readingcomfort.com.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

fuzzy9uy said:


> PG4003
> Here's my take on the Oberon covers.
> They are very elegant. They should be, considering the embossed leather patterns. This can't help but make it the most attractive cover. The leather is thick, which certainly adds protection to the Kindle wrapped inside. As for the flexing and folding of the spine, regardless of what others have said, it just does not fold back as flat or easily as the Amazon Kindle cover. I haven't had mine that long, so can't answer as to the creasing of the spine, although I would assume that after time, it will show something on the leather in that area. Now, the real difference in my opinion is the weight. There is no doubt the kindle is heavier wrapped in the Oberon than say the Amazon Kindle cover. The Amazon cover is much thinner, and the dimensions are virtually the same as the Kindle. So, if total weight is a concern, and is an annoyance while reading, I would stay away from the Oberon. I have an Amazon cover, and it really is much more comfortable reading it in that cover, than the Oberon. No doubt in my mind the Oberon is a beautiful cover and protects the best, however, it is much more pleasant reading with the Amazon cover, or with the Kindle naked.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the ease of folding it back varies between covers, because mine really couldn't be easier to fold back. My M-Edge Go cover folds back flatter, but my Prodigy case doesn't fold back flat at all. The Oberon doesn't fold back completely flat, but mine folds back super easily and lies pretty flat. Maybe the thickness of the leather varies a bit between Oberons?


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

The Oberon folds back easily, but because it's thicker than the Amazon case it doesn't lay as flat folded back.  It is thicker, and heavier than the amazon case.  And if you're used to and like reading the Kindle without a cover, than an Oberon might be too much for you.

I have the Amazon cover also, and even though it is lighter and thinner, I actually prefer my Oberon to read with ... I like the weight of it, the feel in my hands, over the Amazon.  It's more substantial.  And, of course, 1000 times more beautiful.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

fuzzy9uy said:


> PG4003
> Here's my take on the Oberon covers.
> They are very elegant. They should be, considering the embossed leather patterns. This can't help but make it the most attractive cover. The leather is thick, which certainly adds protection to the Kindle wrapped inside. As for the flexing and folding of the spine, regardless of what others have said, it just does not fold back as flat or easily as the Amazon Kindle cover. I haven't had mine that long, so can't answer as to the creasing of the spine, although I would assume that after time, it will show something on the leather in that area. Now, the real difference in my opinion is the weight. There is no doubt the kindle is heavier wrapped in the Oberon than say the Amazon Kindle cover. The Amazon cover is much thinner, and the dimensions are virtually the same as the Kindle. So, if total weight is a concern, and is an annoyance while reading, I would stay away from the Oberon. I have an Amazon cover, and it really is much more comfortable reading it in that cover, than the Oberon. No doubt in my mind the Oberon is a beautiful cover and protects the best, however, it is much more pleasant reading with the Amazon cover, or with the Kindle naked.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your thoughtful input. Since posting this, I've actually found someone who is selling a pink M-Edge Prodigy cover and I have bought that from her. It's the bright bubble gum pink, which I like. Since I am retired and I actually do not take my Kindle out of the house very often, I've decided I really don't need an expensive Oberon cover. Now, if they ever make one in Pink, I would really reconsider! I do like keeping it in a case, mostly for protection. I have 2 grandchildren who spend a lot of time with me and I would hate for them to knock it off a table or drop something on it.

Thank you everyone for your thoughts, you've really helped me make an informed decision, I believe.

Patricia


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> My Oberon covers are not heavy, but I use (and recommend) setting your kindle on something so that you can read hands free. I use a peeramid pillow, but there are a number of books stands (including the Gem mentioned). I like the pillow, since I don't read at a table usually but either lying on the sofa or in bed. Amanda Crawford Designs has just come out with a kindle/nook book buddy pillow, but I haven't tried that one. It's at www.readingcomfort.com.


I looked at those book buddy pillows, they are cute but I wouldn't really use something like that. Plus.....I'm pretty handy with a sewing machine, if I wanted something like that, I could make it myself! I've made myself three different cases for my Kindle, from looking at pictures on the internet. I do a lot of quilting so I have a lot of fabric and batting and stuff like that. Thanks for your input, those little pyramid pillows are too cute!


----------



## sarangi (Mar 14, 2010)

I am also being using the Oberon covers that very pretty to use. I have taking it in my pocket very easy.  When unwrapped the Oberon cover and it was simply stunning, a true work a art. The design means the color is black and the quality is very good. So I want to purchase another for my friend for his birthday gift.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

sarangi said:


> I am also being using the Oberon covers that very pretty to use. I have taking it in my pocket very easy. When unwrapped the Oberon cover and it was simply stunning, a true work a art. The design means the color is black and the quality is very good. So I want to purchase another for my friend for his birthday gift.


I'm sure your friend will appreciate find craftsmanship.


----------

